# / su RAID5 [più che RISOLTO direi IGNORATO]

## Kernel78

Ok, mi é finalmente arrivato il mio nuovo pc e mi sono messo a seguire varie guide per mettere in raid sw i mie 3 hd sata2.

Ho partizionato nel modo seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sd[a-c]1 /boot rad1 /dev/md0
> 
> /dev/sd[a-c]2 swap raid5 /dev/md1
> 
> /dev/sd[a-c]3 swap raid5 /dev/md2
> ...

 

 */etc/fstab wrote:*   

> /dev/md0                /boot           xfs             noauto,noatime  1 2
> 
> /dev/md2                /               xfs             default         0 1
> 
> /dev/md1                none            swap            sw              0 0
> ...

 

 */boot/grub/grub.conf wrote:*   

> default 0
> 
> timeout 10
> 
> title=Gentoo Minimal
> ...

 

Ho compilato il kernel con il supporto (build-in) sia per raid1 che per raid5, installato grub e quando sono uscito dal chroot e ho riavviato il sistema si é avviato correttamente tranne per il fatto che dopo aver fatto il filesystem-check su / (e averlo passato) mi da errore sul tentativo di montarlo come read/write ... dopo mi da anche altri errori ma penso che sia meglio procedere per gradi e risolvere prima questo.

Se proseguo mi ritrovo nel mio sistema e vedo tutto quello che ho installato ma ho il piccolo inconveniente che sia in readonly  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho passato tutta la giornata a provarci, spulciando il forum, le guide ufficiali e i vari wiki ma non sono riuscito a trovare nulla ...

Qualcuno di voi sarebbe in grado di illuminarmi ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> mi da errore sul tentativo di montarlo come read/write

 

curioso... esattamente che errore ti da? riusciresti a postarlo?

----------

## Kernel78

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Mi sento profondamente idiota ... avevo scritto default invece di defaults nel file /etc/fstab ...

Scuatemi  :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

Sono ancora qui perchè mi sono accorto che allo shutdown (l'ho fatto solo per mettere l'ups  :Wink:  ) il raid montato su / non viene smontato correttamente, mi dice il classico device or resource busy con quei fastiodiosi punti esclamativi rossi a fine riga ...

Quando tenta di smontarlo però syslog è già stato fermato quindi non saprei nemmeno dove cercare dettagli su questo problema  :Confused: 

Qualcuno di voi saprebbe aiutarmi o darmi dei consigli su come procedere ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

io a quell'errore mi sono rassegnato

è ragionevole che non possa fermare la gestione del RAID sulla root... però ho anche notato che con le ultime versioni di baselayout e mdadm questo non succede.

in ogni caso io non mi dannerei tanto

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> io a quell'errore mi sono rassegnato
> 
> è ragionevole che non possa fermare la gestione del RAID sulla root... però ho anche notato che con le ultime versioni di baselayout e mdadm questo non succede.
> 
> in ogni caso io non mi dannerei tanto

 

Quindi mi confermi che è un errore da ignorare ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Quindi mi confermi che è un errore da ignorare ?

 

io lo ignoro sempre e non ho mai avuto alcun problema

----------

## Kernel78

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Quindi mi confermi che è un errore da ignorare ? 
> 
> io lo ignoro sempre e non ho mai avuto alcun problema

 

Se tu dici che lo ignori allora lo ignoro anche io  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

Peccato che se usi XFS senza barriers e hai un errore del genere poi t ritrovi forse dei file vuoti.....soprattutto se hai hard disk mmoderni con 16MB cache.

Il uso il raid5 sw con mdadm, ma ho letto in giro che la / e' altamente sconsigliato metterla in raid5 xke' nn gestitat correttamente.

Ho anche letto xo' di gente a cui mettere la / in raid5 nn ha causato problemi, a costo di avere una /boot non in raid5, ma nn ricordo se utilizzassero initrd. E cmq anche chi usa questa soluzzione ha qualche problema che nn ricordo.

----------

## cloc3

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Peccato che se usi XFS senza barriers e hai un errore del genere poi t ritrovi forse dei file vuoti.....
> 
> 

 

bu. a me la cosa si verifica dopo che il file system di root è stato correttamente smontato.

io interpreto pensando che mdadm, provando a liberare la ram occupata per dal raid, ricerchi nel file system una qualche informazione non più disponibile. se è così, la cache sarebbe totalmente vuota e l'errore ininfluente.

quanto alla boot, se vuoi farci un raid non puoi usare grub, perchè non lo legge.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> quanto alla boot, se vuoi farci un raid non puoi usare grub, perchè non lo legge.

 

Non facciamo confusione, il problema della /boot in raid e solo con i raid in strip, infatti io la /boot la tengo in raid1, uso grub e tutto funziona perfettamente ...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *power83 wrote:*   

> Peccato che se usi XFS senza barriers e hai un errore del genere poi t ritrovi forse dei file vuoti...

 

non mi risulta.

il problema sta nel fatto che l'ultimo passo che il sistema compie in fase di shutdown consiste nel fermare mdadm e tutti i RAID, ma questo non è possibile nel momento in cui anche la root è a sua volta in RAID, perché ciç vorrebbe dire smontare anche il file system di root, senza il quale non avresti più nemmeno /dev e quindi risulterebbe impossibile effettuare lo spegnimento o il riavvio della macchina.

ripeto che ho diversi sistemi con RAID-5 software, sui quali si è presentato quell'errore fino a quando non ho aggiornato alle ultime versioni di baselayout e mdadm, ma anche prima di ciò non ho mai avuto alcun tipo di problemi inerenti all'integrità dei dati

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   quanto alla boot, se vuoi farci un raid non puoi usare grub, perchè non lo legge. 
> 
> Non facciamo confusione, ... , infatti io la /boot la tengo in raid1, uso grub e tutto funziona perfettamente ...

 

nessuna confusione.

anche io faccio la stessa cosa, ma grub non legge il raid.

grub accede in lettura al singolo hd da cui deve avviare.

Ciò è possibile perché un raid1 non è altro che la clonazione di due "hd identici", che hanno esistenza indipendente uno dall'altro.

sopra si parlava di bootare da un raid5.

con grub non è possibile.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *cloc3 wrote:*   quanto alla boot, se vuoi farci un raid non puoi usare grub, perchè non lo legge. 
> 
> Non facciamo confusione, ... , infatti io la /boot la tengo in raid1, uso grub e tutto funziona perfettamente ... 
> 
> nessuna confusione.
> ...

 

Non vorrei apparire eccessivamente polemico ma:

- nessuno ha mai parlato di mettere /boot su un raid in strip (anzi, power83 ha scritto "a costo di avere una /boot non in raid5", l'enfasi è mia)

- io e te abbiamo /boot in raid1 e grub gestisce correttamente la cosa visto che grub ha problemi solo con i raid in strip (e il raid1 non è in strip)

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> anzi, power83 ha scritto "a costo di avere una /boot non in raid5", l'enfasi è mia

 

se è così, ho frainteso quella affermazione - che tuttora non mi pare chiarissima.

sono anche un po' uscito di tema.

ma siccome è cosa fatta, provo a spiegare cosa intendo dicendo che grub non gestisce il raid1, anche se si può usare per il boot.

volendo, si potrebbe accedere con un cdrom, disintegrare una delle partizioni in raid1 senza impedire a grub di partire allegramente dalle altre.

invece, uno volta caricato il SO, mdadm deve segnalare immediatamente un errore  simile a questo:

```

mdadm: no RAID superblock on /dev/loop3

mdadm: /dev/loop3 has no superblock - assembly aborted

```

----------

